# mieux que je ne cuisine [ne explétif]



## Tximeleta123

Bonsoir à tous!

Soy nueva y antes de nada quería saludar a todos. Me ha encantado encontrar esta página. Únicamente necesito tiempo y sentarme junto al ordenador con un bolígrafo para aprovechar todos vuestros estupendos mensajes.

La pregunta es;

¿Por qué en esta frase (_J'embrasse mieux que je ne cuisine_) aparece el "*ne*"?. Yo la traduciría como "_Abrazo mejor de lo que cocino_" pero si hubiera hecho una traducción inversa hubiera fallado ya que no hubiera puesto ese "ne".

Gracias


----------



## yserien

Bienvenida al foro y gracias por tus saludos y que te haya gustado el sitio.
Pues mira, a mi me pasa lo que a ti, lo he escuchado y leído mil veces,entiendo perfectamente el sentido,pero no sé decirte el porqué de esa construcción. O sea que esperemos que otros nos lo digan. Un saludo.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Efectivamente, puede no entenderse.
Suele utilizarse después de "que", cuando se hacen comparaciones.
Yo creo que es para que la frase sea más harmoniosa, más comprensible.


----------



## mariange

Bonjour à tous
El adverbio *ne* aparece en algunos tipos de frases en las que su presencia -  atribuida al calco de una construcción latina- no es "lógicamente necesaria". Es lo que se llama una negación implícita o negación "explétive", según los casos.
El caso que tu planteas es el de la negación implícita, que se encuentra con frecuencia en las oraciones subordinadas comparativas en las que aparece un adverbio o adjetivo que plantea una relación de no igualdad:
Ej: Il se porte *moins bien que* je ne pensais..
Creo que en la época clásica no era corriente ese uso. Al parecer la extensión de ese ne es posterior.
Creo que actualmente se admite la alternancia de su uso, cuestion de estilo (plus soutenu et cultivé en utilisant le ne)


----------



## mariange

Perdón, envié el post antes de acabar.
Me gustaría que algún nativo nos confirmara esto. Es interesante contrastar diversas opiniones.
Ah, y bienvenida al foro. Yo también me he incorporado hace poco y estoy encantada.
Saludos.


----------



## josepbadalona

Mariange lo explica muy bien...
No hay que confundir este "ne explétif" con una negación ; no lo es en absoluto, ya que "je cuisine" es afirmativo; cuidado al pasarlo al castellano

lo encontramos también en frases con "avant que"
avant que tu ne viennes = antes de que vengas


----------



## GURB

hola
Pas facile à expliquer car, comme souvent dans la syntaxe française, ce n'est pas très rationnel.
Ce NE est dit *explétif* c'est à dire qu'il n'est pas une négation; tout au plus a-t-il une légère nuance négative. On l'emploie dans les comparatives après *davantage, plus, moins, meilleur, pire, moindre.*
Il est plus intelligent que je ne pensais.
Même construction avec *autre* et *autrement.*
Arrête de te croire autre que tu n'es.
Dans les complétives introduites par *avoir peur, craindre, redouter, empêcher, éviter ... de crainte que.*..
Elle craint que son père ne lui interdise de sortir.
Dans les temporelles introduites par *avant que*: je veux arriver avant que le train ne parte.
Après *à moins que...*
NB Cet emploi appartient à un registre de langue soutenu, à une langue soignée mais les grammairiens s'accordent pour dire qu'il n'est pas obligatoire.
C'es ainsi que tu peux parfaitement dire: j'embrasse (beso) bien mieux que je cuisine.
Pour cette réponse je me suis largement inspiré du Nouveau Dictionnaire des difficultés dr français de JP Colin. 
Lorsque nos étudiants dans le premier cycle universitaire ont à taduire des phrases du type: _era mucho más_ _importante de lo que parecía,_ qu'ils comprennent parfaitement, ils éprouvent les pires difficultés à les rendre dans un français correct= _c'était beaucoup plus important qu'il n'y paraissait.
_Sin másUn saludo


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour à tous !

Premièrement, je voulais rectifier la traduction d'embrasser par abrazar. Embrasser es besar.

Ese ne explétif, es algo muy subjetivo: lo empleamos porque nos paramos en la idea negativa de la segunda parte:

- Je crains qu'il ne soit malade: j'espère qu'il n'est pas malade!
Ne pas être malade, es la idea que queremos transmitir. 

- J'ai peur de n'être un problème pour eux : je ne veux pas être un problème!

Lo utilizamos con los verbos que expresan duda o temor, justamente porque rechazamos la idea que le sigue: ojalá no fuera así.

También lo utilizamos después de la comparaciones de desigualdad: plus que, moins que; o de desigualdad en el tiempo: avant que, après que. Y por la misma razón que antes: transmitimos la idea negativa de la comparación.

- J'embrasse mieux que je ne cuisine: je ne cuisine pas trop bien, par contre, j'embrasse à merveille! 

Je vais faire les courses avant que le magasin ne ferme.
Pourvu qu'il ne ferme pas, j'ai des courses à faire!

En definitiva, en nuestra mente la parte negativa es muy presente y seguramente nos preocupa, pero le damos la vuelta a la tortilla e intentamos ver el lado positivo y ser optimistas... aunque no quedamos a medias con este "ne". Una de cal y otra de arena. 

Así es como lo siento yo. A ver qué dicen los demás. Es interesante.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## pacobabel

ese uso de ne es característico de algunas lenguas románicas y, efectivamente, no niega en ese contexto. es, digamos, redundante. en catalán se dice, por ejemplo: m'agrada més aquest que noaquest, o incluso: m'agrada m´s aquest que no pas aquest (me gusta más este que éste otro). por influencia del catalán, en el castellano de cataluña se usa también de vez en cuando (es un solecismo, creo): me gustas más tú que no tu hermano.
entonces no creo que haya que darle muchas vueltas, si más no en cuanto a la traducción.

p.


----------



## GURB

Hola paco
No sé si es solecismo pero aparece también en un cuento de Fernán Caballero ( puedo equivocarme) titulado : el pajarillo y el rey . Se trata de un pajarito muy travieso se se posa sobre el balcón cantando que se las pela:
*Más bonito estoy yo/ con mi vestido de lana/ que NO el rey/ con su manto de grana. *El uso de este No me había llamado la atención; por eso lo recuerdo.


----------



## Tximeleta123

Gracias a todos por dedicar parte de vuestro tiempo a resolver mi duda. Me ha quedado claro ya que algunas de las respuestas son soberbias.
*** División de hilo.

Muchas gracias. Me gustaría poder aportar tanto como muchos de vosotros pero me temo que es imposible.


----------



## Deprado

pacobabel said:


> ese uso de ne es característico de algunas lenguas románicas y, efectivamente, no niega en ese contexto. es, digamos, redundante. en catalán se dice, por ejemplo: m'agrada més aquest que noaquest, o incluso: m'agrada m´s aquest que no pas aquest (me gusta más este que éste otro). por influencia del catalán, en el castellano de cataluña se usa también de vez en cuando (es un solecismo, creo): me gustas más tú que no tu hermano.
> entonces no creo que haya que darle muchas vueltas, si más no en cuanto a la traducción.
> 
> p.



Efectivamente tienes razon, este ne aparece en algunas lenguas románicas, y no tiene caracter de negación, pero cuando traduces del catalan al castellano este no queda muy mal, te lo digo porque me molesta mucho como suena cuando hablo con amigos catalanes o oigo a algún politico que lo traduce por no, 

Saludos


----------



## ireth87j

*Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos*​
buena tardes, 

me he encontrado con una duda al traducir esta frase: sur la distinction plus problematique qu'il n'y paraît entre "histoire" et "mémoire". 

¿que quiere decir en este contexto qu'il n'y parait? y el "ne"? es una negación? alguien me podría ayudar? 

muchas gracias.


----------



## swift

Hola Ireth:

Como te habrás dado cuenta ya, ese "ne" es un mero estilismo. No es más que una "negación aparente". No es necesario traducirla pues, además, no existe en castellano.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## ireth87j

si, ya estuve mirando las respuestas del hilo, pero muchas gracias de todas formas!


----------



## charliegarcia

Buenas tardes a todos

Muy exhausta todas estas respuestas con respecto al "ne"expletif. Sin embargo, sólo por tener una seguridad al 100%, la traducción de la frase "Je ne l'ose dire, je le vous dirai" sería: "Me atrevo a decirlo, se lo diré"??????

Muchas gracias por adelantado.


----------



## swift

Hola:

El verbo _oser_, como otros verbos, admite la negación parcial, sin el segundo morfema de negación _pas_. De modo que tu frase sería: No me atrevo a decirlo, etc.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## charliegarcia

Caramba, en verdad son tantas excepciones que es por eso uno duda. Habría entonces que evaluar el verbo que antecede el "ne" y ver la carga semántica que tiene. De lo contrario, y siguiendo las reglas expuestas con respecto al "ne expletive", traduciría lo contrario.
Muchas gracias por tu acotación!!


----------



## swift

Hola Charlie:

Tal vez te interese leer esto: Ne pouvant être employé seul.

Y también podrías consultar esta discusión: ne ... pas.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## charliegarcia

gracias swift!


----------

